# Going offshore



## Southern_Buck (May 16, 2018)

Ok so I have a Proline 19 Sport CC I pretty much fishing inland but I’ve been getting this itch to go out a few miles and maybe try some fishing at a couple of the reefs that are close. One is off SS Simon about 6 miles and the other being about 7 miles from Cumberland. So my question is, what all do I need to know before I go out?


----------



## notnksnemor (May 16, 2018)

Southern_Buck said:


> Ok so I have a Proline 19 Sport CC I pretty much fishing inland but I’ve been getting this itch to go out a few miles and maybe try some fishing at a couple of the reefs that are close. One is off SS Simon about 6 miles and the other being about 7 miles from Cumberland. So my question is, what all do I need to know before I go out?



Pick your day carefully. For a boat that size, it can't be calm enough.
VHF radio and chart plotter, you probably won't get cell service out there if you rely on the map feature on your phone.
Have a buddy boat got with you.

Then forget about it and stay inshore.


----------



## mlbowfin (May 16, 2018)

surf conditions and possible popup thunder storms! you'll know when you get to the breakers if the sound doesn't  give you an indication of what to expect. what type of fish are you targeting?


----------



## jeremyledford (May 16, 2018)

I run offshore in a 20ft skeeter bay Boat. It’s selfbailing, I have VHF, and I stay close enough to the pass there’s always boats within sight. In the summer I leave the dock before daylight and I’m back to the entrance of the pass no later than 12:30. Pick your days and have good gear. I know what I can and can’t do. Good thing about a Boat that size is if it’s sloppy I just stay inshore.


----------



## boatbuilder (May 17, 2018)

Is your boat sound and do you have the necessary safety equipment?


----------



## swamp hunter (May 17, 2018)

Heck , You can see Land at 10 miles out..
Pick your days and go for it. I've been to the Bahamas in a 17 Whaler. 47 Miles.
VHF and an EPIRB would be nice.


----------



## rospaw (May 18, 2018)

Tell everyone where you are going and when you plan on returning as well as the description of your boat /crew.
You will still have cell service in most cases at that distance. Know how to read your location using gps numbers. Have ALL the local numbers like coast guard, 911 (recorded) PD/Sheriffs, fish/game ect. If you THINK weather is coming HEAD IN asap. Buy a good hand held beacon / strobe light and a flare gun. An (oversized for the boat) water anchor is a nice feature if you have engine troubles and need to keep the bow in the wake or slow you drift. Extra extra extra water!


----------



## southerndraw (May 18, 2018)

I have also been thinking about how far to take my boat too. I have a 23ft center console century with a pretty deep V bottom. My mechanic who has worked at marinas his whole life and has thousands of hours on the water told me this. When the weather and forecast was Ideal with the wind blowing from the direction he favored, he would take his 13ft boat 35 miles offshore. Now me lacking the experience of this guy I wouldn't even consider at this point in my boating career. But his advice was stay close, learn your boat and build confidence and plan, plan and plan some more.


----------



## flingin1 (May 18, 2018)

Epirb and a back up hand held vhf are good investments.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (May 18, 2018)

WEAR YOUR LIFEJACKET.  I suggest you also tether yourself to the boat and, when you stop, put boat ladders over both the bow and stern to make it easier to climb back in.  In the area between the beach and the drop to 100' waters there are currents, tides, long period waves and local "wind" waves - all of it combines to make the ride in a small boat very unpredictable.  You will be surprised and knocked around.

I also agree with the epirb, GPS chartplotter, and WATERPROOF handheld VHF, plus telling someone where you will be and when you should be back.  If you are going to be late - a move to within 3 to 5 miles of shore should put your cell phone in range so you can set a new time.  (note - call range with cell phones is really strange off the coast - I once received a cell phone call 22 miles due east of the Cape Hatteras Light, and have sometimes been unable to get a signal even though I could see multiple cell towers along the shore less than 5 miles away!)

Expect to get wet.

All of that said, you should be safe if you watch the weather.  I have been out off Cumberland Isl. in a friend's 14' Whaler several times and we never got "in trouble," though getting through the St Mary's cut can be a roller coaster ride on a good day!


----------



## notnksnemor (May 18, 2018)

GeorgiaBob said:


> WEAR YOUR LIFEJACKET.  I suggest you also tether yourself to the boat and, when you stop, put boat ladders over both the bow and stern to make it easier to climb back in.  In the area between the beach and the drop to 100' waters there are currents, tides, long period waves and local "wind" waves - all of it combines to make the ride in a small boat very unpredictable.  You will be surprised and knocked around.
> 
> I also agree with the epirb, GPS chartplotter, and WATERPROOF handheld VHF, plus telling someone where you will be and when you should be back.  If you are going to be late - a move to within 3 to 5 miles of shore should put your cell phone in range so you can set a new time.  (note - call range with cell phones is really strange off the coast - I once received a cell phone call 22 miles due east of the Cape Hatteras Light, and have sometimes been unable to get a signal even though I could see multiple cell towers along the shore less than 5 miles away!)
> 
> ...



Currents can be very strong.
A friend was anchored in the channel between Jekyll and Cumberland, hooked a big fish, attached his anchor ball, cut loose and followed the fish.
When he came back he couldn't find his anchor ball. When the tide slackened, the ball popped back up.
It was running so hard it held the ball under.


----------



## swamp hunter (May 20, 2018)

Don't let folks scare you..your not the El Faro..
Pick a nice summer morning and hit the Throttle at first light.
The first trip is the scariest..after that your looking at the 20 Fathom line and thinking Swordfish..
We regularly run 96 miles to Key West..pick your days.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (May 20, 2018)

swamp hunter said:


> Don't let folks scare you..your not the El Faro..
> Pick a nice summer morning and hit the Throttle at first light.
> The first trip is the scariest..after that your looking at the 20 Fathom line and thinking Swordfish..
> We regularly run 96 miles to Key West..pick your days.



Truth...way too much gloom and doom in this thread. Roll out on a flat day and learn as you go.


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 24, 2018)

I use to fish KC reef and sometimes further in my19 ft Bayliner.  That is 11 mi out of Savannah.   I will assume you have VHF  and Gps/ chartplotter and good depth finder to find the fish.   Of course safety equipment .....

I use reefcast for wave height predictions.   It is free but you have to sign up.   http://saltwatercentral.com/ReefCast-Offshore-Weather-Forecast.html

NOAA is a little less accurate  in My Opinion   http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/data/Forecasts/FZUS52.KCHS.html

Also know that past 3 mi out federal rules apply.   So GA reg booklet says 15 black sea bass at 12 inches (or it did) but fed regs say 7 sea bass at 13 inches.  and u cant keep any reds caught in federal waters etc...

You can hit some good reefs out of where you are and will have fun learning.   Find a nice structure with public numbers, anchor so yer boat is sitting over it, drop a hook baited with cut squid to the bottom real up one or two cranks and if you over fish you will have a bite in minutes.    I would recommend a 3000 - 4000 spinning reel and one heavier reel for cobia sharks and cuda


Watch the weather forecast and if winds under 10 knts you should be fine.   Go a few days and find yer comfort zone,,,,,   I did and that is why I had to get a bigger boat


as a note out of Savannah/Richmond hill I get cell phone range to about 10 miles but it can be spotty.   there are nav apps for Iphone that use GPS and work past cell phone range.   But of course it will be different down there and I would not count on having cell service.


----------



## kingfish (May 24, 2018)

Before you head out, radio check your VHF with someone shore bound to make sure it is working.  Make sure you have 3 times the amount of anchor line for the deepest you will be.  Make sure all the batteries are charged and I highly recommend a "house battery".  If you're not familiar with the term, its a fully charged not hooked up to anything extra battery.  Good pair of jumper cables is always a good idea.  Rule of thumb off Mayport  this time of year is when the storms start forming inland, work your way back to the hill.  They usually follow the rivers out to the ocean.  Learn how to read a tide chart and understand how wind and the moon work with the ocean and sounds.   

Just use your head and you'll be fine.  I absolutely wore out a 1974 20ft Mako for about 10 years fishing off Mayport and St Augustine.


----------



## spurrs and racks (May 24, 2018)

*I have a 25' rule*

and thinking about increasing it to 30'.

be careful

s&r


----------



## swamp hunter (May 24, 2018)

Good Tip..
When you get to the Numbers you imputed into your gps for the reef throw out a bleach jug on some cord with a pound of weight.
Start your search there and expand outward till you locate the spot.
Check the Current and wind and set anchor on it.
Pick up your jug when you leave


----------



## Sprat (May 24, 2018)

As for how far out I will go, plan on using no more than one third of your fuel capacity before you plan to return. This gives you two thirds to return in the event of rough seas.


----------



## coveyrise (May 24, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Truth...way too much gloom and doom in this thread. Roll out on a flat day and learn as you go.



I know 2 men in their 70’s that regularly grouper fish in a 18 aluminum boat with a 25 horse out of Econfina about 10 miles. They have been doing it all their lifes. I grouper fish in a 21 foot alumacraft and feel as safe as i do in my 27 sportcraft hard top. Buy a personal epirb unit and hand held radio. Start out close and work your way out. Respect the water but dont be afraid of it. PICK YOUR DAYS AND HAVE FUN!


----------

